# Mystus leucophasis question



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Im hoping you guys can put my mind at ease. I have 2, i had to seperate about 5 years ago. Today while feeding one he came out sucked in sand and spit it out his gills and mouth. Ive seen him spit out his mouth all the time, but never thru the gills, is this a sign of a parasite? that hes flushing sand thru his gills? or am i being to paranoid.

edit, sorry, asian upside down catfish


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

food (or sand) through the gills is normal... don't worry


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

phew, been watching him most of the night till i fell asleep looking for anything weird or odd behaviour. Thanks alot man, i was getting very panicky, im quite fond of him.


----------

